# Update from Surgeon



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I finally met with my surgeon today. He does not agree with the biopsy interpretation that my Endo gave me. My Endo stated that my biopsy was benign. My surgeon states that it is actually inconclusive and can only tell if it's cancer by surgical biopsy. Therefore, my left lobectomy (possible TT) is scheduled for Tuesday February 2.

Hillary


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> I finally met with my surgeon today. He does not agree with the biopsy interpretation that my Endo gave me. My Endo stated that my biopsy was benign. My surgeon states that it is actually inconclusive and can only tell if it's cancer by surgical biopsy. Therefore, my left lobectomy (possible TT) is scheduled for Tuesday February 2.
> 
> Hillary


Why am I not surprised? Lord have mercy. I am sorry you have to go through this but it very well may save your life.

And we all will be keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. You know I will be standing by and will be most anxious for the pathology report; mother hen that I am.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

*sigh* Yep, I wasn't too surprised myself. I hate that I had to act like a you-know-what, but I'm glad I did!!

I'm glad you're being a mother hen to me! I really appreciate the support!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> *sigh* Yep, I wasn't too surprised myself. I hate that I had to act like a you-know-what, but I'm glad I did!!
> 
> I'm glad you're being a mother hen to me! I really appreciate the support!


You are a doll and I am happy to help however I can.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow, it's amazing what you learn when you get your records rather than just assuming everything's ok unless you hear otherwise. I just picked up my latest ultrasound report. Here's what it says:

Right lobe - nodular, 1st nodule .63 X .66 X 0.4cm, mixed solid and cystic, 2nd nodule (I didn't know this one was even there!!!) .35 X .31 X .29 cm, calcified border, predominantly solid.

Left lobe - nodular, 1st nodule 1.9 X 1.1 X 1.3 cm, predominantly solid, 2nd nodule .92 X 1.1 X .69 cm, mixed solid and cystic.

I'm going to do some research on those results, but I think that the growth of the 1st right nodule is sufficiant to warrant a TT instead of a left lobectomy. I'll let you know what the surgeon says.

Hillary


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Wow, it's amazing what you learn when you get your records rather than just assuming everything's ok unless you hear otherwise. I just picked up my latest ultrasound report. Here's what it says:
> 
> Right lobe - nodular, 1st nodule .63 X .66 X 0.4cm, mixed solid and cystic, 2nd nodule (I didn't know this one was even there!!!) .35 X .31 X .29 cm, calcified border, predominantly solid.
> 
> ...


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks! Oh, yeah!! Solid and calicified not what we would rather hear.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12822212?dopt=Abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1665239/

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. You are going to be fine. I think you have found a very very good surgeon. I agree about the TT.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Yep, that's what I was thinking. I just got back from dropping off a copy of that report to the surgeon's office. He is out until Monday, but his nurse said he would call me either Monday or Tuesday.

Hillary


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Yep, that's what I was thinking. I just got back from dropping off a copy of that report to the surgeon's office. He is out until Monday, but his nurse said he would call me either Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Hillary


Here we are on tenterhooks again. Oh, those weekends! Waiting and waiting.

{{{{Hillary}}}}


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hahahaha! How very true! I just realized that all my stuff does usually have a weekend involved, doesn't it? *sigh* Oh well, guess my patience is just being tested.

Thanks!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Hahahaha! How very true! I just realized that all my stuff does usually have a weekend involved, doesn't it? *sigh* Oh well, guess my patience is just being tested.
> 
> Thanks!!


So is mine, so is mine!! We are going to have to hang tough here.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, I'm starting to get good at that. However, I am starting to focus alot on my surgery. I have too long to wait to be starting this now!!

Oh, btw, I started a blog to document this:

http://HillaryThyCa.blogspot.com


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Oh yeah, I'm starting to get good at that. However, I am starting to focus alot on my surgery. I have too long to wait to be starting this now!!
> 
> Oh, btw, I started a blog to document this:
> 
> http://HillaryThyCa.blogspot.com


Oh............I "love" your blog. I am going to read the whole thing this afternoon!! Whooooooooooooohoo!! That is so cool.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks!! This is just something I'm having a little issue with, so I felt that getting it out and down on "paper" would help. Also, it's a huge part of my life now, and it's something I want to be able to explain to my kids when they get older.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, heard from surgeon. He doesn't like the changes and wants to do a total thyroidectomy instead of lobectomy. Still on for the 2nd.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Ok, heard from surgeon. He doesn't like the changes and wants to do a total thyroidectomy instead of lobectomy. Still on for the 2nd.


Hoh, boy. Well I am with the surgeon on that. Truly! Why take a chance and why have to have another operation??

{{{{Hillary}}}}

It's going to be fine. For what it is worth, I am here for you.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

It will be fine, and that's what I'm focusing on. My take on it? Now I don't have to wonder in the back of my mind if that other nodule was something and I just didn't know it. Much better piece of mind!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> It will be fine, and that's what I'm focusing on. My take on it? Now I don't have to wonder in the back of my mind if that other nodule was something and I just didn't know it. Much better piece of mind!


I could not agree with you more. And when the entire organ is sent to pathology, I suspect that you and the surgeon will find that the correct decision has been made.

Do you have someone to be with you during and after the surgery? So you have small children that need cared for?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree. I've "known" that something was wrong before I ever found out about the nodules. That's why I was pressing my local MD about labs and such. Don't get me wrong, I will be THRILLED if it comes up benign, I just don't think it will. Too much family history, and too many things would be explained.

Yes, I luckily have a great support system! My hubby will be with me in the hospital (along with my mom and sister), my dad is watching my 6yo daughter and 8yo son while Im in the hospital. My mother will watch them for the first few days at her house, then we'll see how I feel. My sister is coming out to stay with me at my house so my hubby can go back to work. I think I've got awesome family!!

I pampered myself and bought new jammies for my recovery! LOL!! Victoria Secret cotton button down! :anim_63: Monday night before surgery, we all are going to be at my mom's house and we're going to stuff ourselves (me mostly) on pizza and junk (I don't normally eat that) and play games and such to get my mind off of it and hopefully let me sleep better!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> I agree. I've "known" that something was wrong before I ever found out about the nodules. That's why I was pressing my local MD about labs and such. Don't get me wrong, I will be THRILLED if it comes up benign, I just don't think it will. Too much family history, and too many things would be explained.
> 
> Yes, I luckily have a great support system! My hubby will be with me in the hospital (along with my mom and sister), my dad is watching my 6yo daughter and 8yo son while Im in the hospital. My mother will watch them for the first few days at her house, then we'll see how I feel. My sister is coming out to stay with me at my house so my hubby can go back to work. I think I've got awesome family!!
> 
> I pampered myself and bought new jammies for my recovery! LOL!! Victoria Secret cotton button down! :anim_63: Monday night before surgery, we all are going to be at my mom's house and we're going to stuff ourselves (me mostly) on pizza and junk (I don't normally eat that) and play games and such to get my mind off of it and hopefully let me sleep better!


Holy cats! A thyroid ablation party!! Ha, ha!! That is just too too!! And sounds like fun!!

I am relieved to know you have a good support system. Awesome!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I didn't think about it that way! LOL!! That's just what it is!


----------

